
Let's Free Podcasts from Advertisers - theramblingfool
I am building a startup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;picopay.app) to offer podcasts a streamlined mode of revenue other than ads.  I am doing this because I think re-tethering monetary incentives to the quality of content is going to be critical, so that podcasting doesn&#x27;t succumb to the same pitfalls other online media has.  (Eventually, I think tackling revenue streams in those realms is a must, too.  The current trajectory of intertia is not good for our various informational institutions.)<p>I would love to talk to people who have podcasts, to help shape our MVP.  Your insight is valuable.<p>I would also like to talk to anyone with a technical background who shares my view that this is a critical issue to tackle.  I haven&#x27;t programmed professionally for several years (I&#x27;m a lawyer now) but I dusted off my old skills and I&#x27;ve been cobbling everything together myself.  I&#x27;ve been going it alone, but having a 50&#x2F;50 cofounder would, I think, help the startup succeed.
======
buboard
there is nothing wrong with ads in podcasts. unlike digital media, they vet
their ads . Advertising helps podcasts remain impartial and free from
pandering to a hardcore audience of subscribers.

